# New bill to regulate cannabis - government calls for public comment



## Stew (11/9/20)

The Parliamentary Portfolio Committee on Justice and Correctional Services invites the public to comment on the *Cannabis for Private Purposes Bill*. Click the link below to have your say.


Cannabis is defined as anything containing the psychoactive THC (including vaping of cannabis-derived liquids).
a maximum jail term of 15 years for anyone who deals in cannabis, or provides it to a child.
Anyone who smokes cannabis in public, or too close to a window, or “in the immediate presence of any non-consenting adult person” may be jailed for up to two years.
Smoking around children can result in up to four years in jail.
*Legal limits for personal, legal use at home are set to:*

unlimited for seeds and seedlings
four flowering plants for those living alone, or eight for homes with two adults or more
600 grams of dried cannabis if you live alone, or 1.2 kilograms in homes with two or more adults.
In public places, possession is set to 100 grams of cannabis or one flowering plant.
*For purposes of exchange between individuals (no remuneration involved) limits are set to:*

30 seeds or seedlings, or a mixture of the two
one flowering plant
100 grams of dry cannabis.
click here to have your say on the new bill

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silo (11/9/20)

Shame, they tried thinking again.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (11/9/20)

Stew said:


> The Parliamentary Portfolio Committee on Justice and Correctional Services invites the public to comment on the *Cannabis for Private Purposes Bill*. Click the link below to have your say.
> 
> 
> Cannabis is defined as anything containing the psychoactive THC (including vaping of cannabis-derived liquids).
> ...



They already sent me an email, asking for pubic comments and I told them my pubics have nothing to say on the matter.

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Resistance (11/9/20)

It's fine . They can bill me later.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (11/9/20)

I still say, 1.2 kg for 2 adults is one very happy weekend.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (11/9/20)

Adephi said:


> I still say, 1.2 kg for 2 adults is one very happy weekend.



Yeah. 
Looking at prices floating around recently, at R200 per gram, 1.2kg is R240000-00 worth of supply.
Not even sure how that quantifies as 'personal use' but hey, if it's legal it's legal lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah.
> Looking at prices floating around recently, at R200 per gram, 1.2kg is R240000-00 worth of supply.
> Not even sure how that quantifies as 'personal use' but hey, if it's legal it's legal lol.


Not all varieties.
View attachment DR GREEN FINGER SEPT 7TH MENU.pdf


Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (12/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## mezeehud (26/10/21)

I am glad that I have the opportunity to order marijuana for personal use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/10/21)

Stew said:


> The Parliamentary Portfolio Committee on Justice and Correctional Services invites the public to comment on the *Cannabis for Private Purposes Bill*. Click the link below to have your say.
> 
> 
> Cannabis is defined as anything containing the psychoactive THC (including vaping of cannabis-derived liquids).
> ...



@Stew this is what I get when I click on above link





I did a search and found it. Here's a new link https://dearsouthafrica.co.za/?s=cannabis

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stew (27/10/21)

Hooked said:


> @Stew this is what I get when I click on above link
> 
> View attachment 242486
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/10/21)

I cannot smoke it and haven't done so since I was a kid. Edibles are a different story, 25mg per evening helps me sleep and I have zero pain, I also find South Park to be even funnier XD.

There is a shop close to me in Paulshof which sells premium edibles and designer joints. Prices seem to be the best so far.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

